# Anybody doing anything??



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has been doing any turning. Its too darn hot in the shop.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Amen on the 'hot' thang...Put a fan out there but all I got was moving hot air..

Turned a couple of burls yestidday early..Still waiting on rifle clips to give you a little competition..LOL

Guess it will break about Thanksgiving....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

working on a couple of bowls. one is the spalted hackberry slice of wood Bobby gave me, the other is a piece of spalted *something* - the bark is thin and flaky like a sycamore. It came from a tree that was cut down on Bolivar.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I made another pen display for Father's Day, and I have another in the process for someone.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm looking at another BIG section of Mesquite burl out in the garage but it's pretty warm out there. The burl is almost 30" in length and 18-20" in diameter. I'm hoping for a large vase/vessel type turning when finished. If I get it chucked up...I'll post some before/during/after pics. We did find a new mesquite sawmill down in the Rockport area. This guy has some awesome looking wood for $ale! Keep those tools sharp...jim


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if the owners will get off their arse and negotiate - the house I am trying to buy will have an air-conditioned shop


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm finishing up two more surface spook lures in Texas Chicken color for our trip home. Hopefully, I'll have them done by the weeks end.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Amen on the 'hot' thang...Put a fan out there but all I got was moving hot air..
> 
> Turned a couple of burls yestidday early..Still waiting on rifle clips to give you a little competition..LOL
> 
> Guess it will break about Thanksgiving....


Who are you getting the rifle clips from?? I ordered 50 from woodturningzs today should be here Saturday. $0.90 ea maybe less he was going to check.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My woodturning equipment has been put into retirement, I'm ready to sell it all! Got a buyer for the lathe...who wants a very nice Jet Bandsaw?

My shop has an air conditioner in it but I'm to cheap to turn it on.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> My woodturning equipment has been put into retirement, I'm ready to sell it all! Got a buyer for the lathe...who wants a very nice Jet Bandsaw?
> 
> My shop has an air conditioner in it but I'm to cheap to turn it on.


if for some reason the buyer of your lathe is a little _short _(pun intended!!)LMAO!!!

I'd be interested......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trodery said:


> My woodturning equipment has been put into retirement, I'm ready to sell it all! Got a buyer for the lathe...who wants a very nice Jet Bandsaw?
> 
> My shop has an air conditioner in it but I'm to cheap to turn it on.


maybe you could make a package deal with the lathe buyer


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby..I think it was from psi but I cleaned out my mailbox last nite and lost everything. Sure wasn't as low as 90 cents though..Think I'll give turninz a try..

Terry...gimme a little more info on the band saw..Got a dremel jigsaw that just ain't cutting it too good.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Bobby..I think it was from psi but I cleaned out my mailbox last nite and lost everything. Sure wasn't as low as 90 cents though..Think I'll give turninz a try..
> 
> Terry...gimme a little more info on the band saw..Got a dremel jigsaw that just ain't cutting it too good.


Jim, I was thinking about seeing if you wanted it but I guess I'll be respectful of the lathe buyer first and see if he wants the package deal 

But here are the details...it is a Jet 14" Closed Stand bandsaw, I have added a 6" riser kit (so you can put larger pieces of wood under it), I also have a brand new Timber Wolf blade (still in the package, unopened), I also added wheels to it to make it easy to move around to clean under . The saw was $499 (and I had to put the dang thing together), the riser block was $72, and the blade was $30, the wheels were $25. With tax it was a total of $677.65....I'll take $600 for the bandsaw and all the stuff that goes with it. Ya'll know it's clean and not used much!

So...if the person buying the lathe wants it, I'll give him first choice on it, if not we will see who else is intrested...I see BertS spoke up first so we will give him second choice after the lathe buyer.

Lathe buyer, send me a PM and let me know if you want this deal also.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The lathe buyer said he was going to pass on buying tha bandsaw and BertS said he was just trying to aggrevate the lathe buyer  ...therefore the bandsaw is available.

Tortuga- I sent you a PM


----------

